# SH-g lanyard-n-grip ring for Surefire and clones



## dsche

It must be used as ordinary lanyard ring and as grip in Rodgers-style technique

[prototype from textolite]







[real ring from 2mm stainless steel]


























[titanium version coming soon]


----------



## yoyoman

Very nice piece. I'm interested and will watch this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Silgt

Sweet...I see myself owning a couple of these


----------



## Grizzman

This design shows promise, and I'd be interested in one (or 10) as well.

Subscribed.

Grizz


----------



## Tofty

I really like this, simple, elegant and functional.

A DLC coated titanium version would put these on everybody's wish list.


----------



## dsche

Thank you guys!

*yoyoman, **Silgt, **Grizzman *the first run (2mm stainless steel) was very small, in fact now I have for sale four only: 3x good ($16 each shipped) and one not so good (noticeable dings), this one must be $10 shipped






The second run (2mm titanium) scheduled on end of May

*Tofty*, unfortunately with small amount of parts I have – good coating double the price. Maybe sometime…


----------



## yoyoman

PM the PayPal details to me and I will take 1 good one. Shipment to Switzerland.


----------



## Grizzman

I'll also buy one to try out, and can pay via Paypal.

Grizz


----------



## Silgt

I'll take the other good one then. Thanks 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yoyoman

PayPal sent. Thank you.


----------



## Silgt




----------



## Grizzman

PayPal has been sent. 

Thanks. 

Grizz


----------



## Tofty

dsche said:


> Tofty, unfortunately with small amount of parts I have – good coating double the price. Maybe sometime…



Not to worry, i'm still interested in grabbing one of the titanium ones when they become available.


----------



## dsche

*yoyoman, *shipped yesterday
*Silgt, **Grizzman *shipped today

Thank you again! Please feedback when it arrive :wave:

*Tofty*, 'll update the tread when Ti ones come, thanks!


----------



## Grizzman

I received the stainless steel lanyard-n-grip ring today. My initial impression, after removing it from the unique packing method, was that it's super stout and will definitely not be breaking any time soon. 

Cosmetically, there are some tiny tool marks on the outside edge of the ring, but they aren't easy to see and could easily be buffed out if it bothered me (it doesn't). There are additional tool marks on the inside surface of the ring, but naturally, these aren't visible unless it is removed from the light. It's a very attractive design, and gives the impression that care was taken in the design. The inside diameter of the ring is less than that of my Dark Sucks, Malkoff, and Moddoo clips. It is quite helpful to remove the o-rings before installing/removing, but it does give it a nice slop-free fit.

Surefire 6P LED Defenderw/ McClicky'd Z41 tailcap and Z59 - 

Personally, I consider 6Ps too chunky for comfortable long duration Rogers/Surefire technique use, but it is fully tolerable in a pinch. The shorter distance from tailcap end to ring is quite a bit shorter than implemented on C2s and Z2s, so if a user has extra large hands, it may be problematic. I have smaller than average hand size, and it works fine for me. Using a cigar grip is very comfortable, and the light is secured very well by the ring. It is also very comfortable to use an overhand grip, and the ring keeps the light in place, even with wearing fabric gloves. Although the ring is quite thick, there is slightly more than two pieces of notebook paper's worth of gap when the tailcap is fully tightened. This allows the ring to rotate freely and wobble slightly. I would prefer as much of the free play to be removed as possible (or completely). It would probably be better to make it even thicker to allow tight tailcap-ring-body contact vs making it thinner and using an o-ring to take up the excess space and eliminate the tendency to spin, like I do with all other clips I use with 6Ps. The outside diameter matches up very nicely with the diameter of the light.

Malkoff MD-Series - 

The shrouded Malkoff tail cap eliminates the Rogers/Surefire technique as an option. It works as well in a cigar grip as the 6P. The less aggressive knurling of the Malkoff makes the ring even more useful with slick gloves and the overhand technique. As expected, the outside diameter of the ring also matches the Malkoff diameter very well. The Malkoff tail cap fully tightens against the ring for a solid no spin/wobble fit. My Surefire C2 tail cap on the Malkoff body gives a three notebook paper sheet gap. This combination does allow for the use of the Rogers/Surefire technique.

Solarforce L2P - 

I've now had this light for almost a week, and have used it very little. I almost immediately dropped it into my day pack where it will likely spend its life. The shrouded tail cap of the L2P makes the Rogers/Surefire comments from the Malkoff section equally pertinent for this light also. I just slipped the ring quite easily over the o-rings during installation. It must have been a fluke, because it sure isn't sliding back over them. Again, the outside diameter of the ring matches up nicely with the light diameter (ya, this shouldn't surprise anyone). The Solarforce tail cap screws tightly against the ring, eliminating all movement. The C2 tailcap also screws tightly against the ring, eliminating all movement. 

Overall, I'm very happy with the way the ring appears and functions, in the role of grip ring. I'll spend some more time with it over the next few days and weekend and will report back with any additional feedback. I will also try out my Surefire and McGizmo clipped lanyards with it and will provide my feedback. My suspicion is that it will work very well in this regard.

I will also test it with my Elzetta 2-cell light, which I completely forgot about. Yes, it's been a very long day.

Grizz


----------



## dsche

Wow, Grizz! Just wow. It's extremely meticulous and thoughtful review, thank you a lot!


----------



## yoyoman

Grizz, Great comments. I just have one question, how did you get yours before me? I'm still waiting and your observations are not helping with my patience.


----------



## dsche

*yoyoman, *unfortunately Russian Post is really, really 

It's slow, with worst logistic ever, but *usually *all packets deliver some day

But this month central sorting office in Moscow burnt off. It's not a joke. So if I can't see any changing in track near future – I'll just re-send your ring (I've reserve one for myself)


----------



## yoyoman

I was just jealous - not worried. I know how slow Russian post is...


----------



## yoyoman

Received my grip ring today. I agree with the Grizz's observations. Well thought out and unique design, stout and some minor marks from manufacturing. I'll try it tonight and may edit my post.
Edit: I put mine on a 3P (FM/WonderLite). I had to take the o-rings off to install. The diameters match up nicely. As Grizz noted, a tiny bit too thin and rotates and has a little wobble. Tried to use an o-ring between the body and grip ring, but there really isn't enough space. I like it on the 3P - very comfortable and useful. I am happy with it. Good luck with future runs.


----------



## Silgt

Just received mine yesterday as well...very nice ring and well worked design. It fits my SF 6P nicely, so nicely that I need to remove my o-ring before it will even fitted 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzman

I just put it onto my 2-cell Elzetta, which required removal of the O-Ring. The outside diameter of the ring very closely matches the diameter of the body. The lower profile of the switch boot, compared to the McClicky'd Surefires, makes momentary activation using the Surefire/Rogers technique less than 100% reliable. On the positive side, the added tailcap length of the Elzetta makes it more comfortable. It works very well with a cigar grip, using the base of the thumb as the activation point.

Although the ring is quite thick, there is three pieces of notebook paper's worth of gap when the tailcap is fully tightened. This allows the ring to rotate and wobble slightly, which is practically identical to the fit with the Surefires previously mentioned.

I've only used it with a lanyard for a limited time, but it's safe to say it will work as well as any of my other lanyard rings or clips with lanyard holes.

Grizz


----------



## dsche

Thanks 2All for feedback!

Now preparing for titanium


----------



## Tofty

Good news, looking forward to getting hold of some of those.

I got my stainless one through yesterday buti don't really have anything to add to the feedback that's already been given, i think everything's been covered.
I haven't tried it on anything other than a Solarforce L2P but it fits perfectly and looks great.
With a bit of a polish the scratches and marks don't look bad at all.
It also still fits in the Solarforce sheath without ant trouble.


----------



## dsche

First (unfortunately very limited due lathe spoilage) Ti run


----------



## yoyoman

Too bad. I'm lovin my SS grip ring.


----------



## Tofty

That's a shame, how did some get spoiled on the lathe?
I'd take some as shown, with the sprues still on, as i can grind the excess off with little trouble.

Love the anodised finish.


----------



## dsche

Tofty said:


> how did some get spoiled on the lathe?



*Tofty*, something went wrong with lathe program so from 12x12 inches sheet I've receive 12 'good', 8 'not so good' and a lot of 'damn, I can't sell it'

Now I've change factory, order some new titanium etc but full-production time moved to end of summer, sorry

But rainbow on polished titanium looks amazing, your are right ))


----------



## Tofty

So long as you're still pressing ahead with this project then i'm more than happy to wait.


----------



## yoyoman

I'm watching and wishing you the best, too.


----------



## tobrien

this looks like a great project. good luck!


----------



## dsche

2nd Ti run






Now it's look ugly, but we'll change it soon )


----------



## yoyoman

Lookin good


----------



## dsche

OK, finally I do )

Sale thread (titanium 2mm)

All you guys welcomed with $2 shipping discount

Thank you for your support, it's helps a lot


----------



## yoyoman

Paypal sent for 1 plain grip. Good luck.


----------



## dsche

*yoyoman*, received ) your are really fast


----------



## yoyoman

Dsche, I got the shipping notice. You're fast, too.


----------



## Grizzman

Paypal sent for two more. 

Grizz


----------



## tobrien

dsche said:


> 2nd Ti run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's look ugly, but we'll change it soon )



so do they get sanded down before shipping? or is the burr stuff a part of the production process?


----------



## yoyoman

See his thread in the market place for the cleaned up grips: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...d-n-grip-ring-for-Surefire-and-clones-2nd-run


----------



## dsche

*tobrien,* it's first time I'm working with Titanium so I've try deferent methods and still trying

Hydro-abrasive produce smooth edges but pure accuracy with small holes. Argon plasm better in shapes but 'obloy' (burrs) large and extremely hard

All rings filed, sanded and polished (all surfaces exclude inner and clasp holes) but due material hardness there are some roughness (more noticeable than stainless ones) remains


----------



## dsche

I've receiving requests for another shapes regularly (and last one this night) so it's look like some explanation needed

Well, long time ago I've start to collect some strange lanyard rings like Burman one







or Solarforce Triangle






or Xeno Farka one






And always I've wanna create some 'same same but different'

Wild looking but usable (because Triangle NOT usable if you are not a tripod-alien)

Then after long research (it's not a joke: first sketches more than 2 years old), after some experiments (not all was successful of course) I've found one acceptable shape

And I enjoyed your guys confirm it's really must be used ) thank you

Once I'll create some new shapes, but it's long way and I won't (and can't) just copy some existed shapes.


----------



## lightcycle1

The tripod one would be useful to me as I do a lot of camping and I commonly hang lights by the lanyards with a diffuser or in candle mode for overhead area lighting. A single lanyard point makes the light hang on an angle. A multiple attachment would allow me to make a 2 or three point lanyard to hang the light straight.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsche

lightcycle1 said:


> A multiple attachment would allow me to make a 2 or three point lanyard to hang the light straight.



*lightcycle1*, it's interesting point, may you show us some pics?

I've make something like this usually


----------



## lightcycle1

No pics of a good totally vertical hang setup because I dont have a good solution. A two or three point lanyard attachment holes would allow me to male a vertical hanging lanyard. It would allow the dangle point to be centered on the flashlight body diameter. Thats why I would want a lanyard attachment ring with two or three symmetrically placed holes.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsche

lightcycle1 said:


> two or three symmetrically placed holes.



Well, it's not ideal but near


----------



## lightcycle1

That' ll work. Are these available for order amd how much are they? I'm currenntly on a CPFM ban but that should ne lifted tomorrow. I got a little too aggressive in Wallbuys critisism. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsche

$16 for one stainless or $18 for titanium (both from 2mm sheet), + $7 shipping (any quantity) + $2 color anodizing (if needed, once per order (any quantity), titanium only)


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## lightcycle1

I'm interested in a SS one, but 7 bucks to ship this to CONUS????? 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsche

*lightcycle1,* :wave: I'm from Russia. International "small packet" cost about $5.75 for this kind of stuff, plus insurance. Of course I may send it as simple letter, without custom declaration etc, but it cost about $4 (not big deal) and may be rejected if goods find out


----------



## yoyoman

It is a nice design and very unique. Works really well with small lights like 3P and MD1.


----------



## lightcycle1

dsche said:


> *lightcycle1,* :wave: I'm from Russia. International "small packet" cost about $5.75 for this kind of stuff, plus insurance. Of course I may send it as simple letter, without custom declaration etc, but it cost about $4 (not big deal) and may be rejected if goods find out



Sorry man. Didnt realize the Russia shipping.

Thats perfectly reasonable then.
My bad.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8steve88

My two arrived today, I'm very impressed, superb craftsmanship. Thank you.


----------



## dsche

cool ) thank you Steve!


----------



## dsche

fake damascus )


----------



## dsche

after second etching + darkening












)


----------



## Tofty

Nice effect, is that done on a stainless one?


----------



## dsche

Yes, it's stainless (shine and flat primordial)

I've use permanent marker and ferric chloride for primary relief, then polishing and second marker-and-ferrochloride for smaller nicety, then heating, polishing again and third bath with 'cream of tartar', citric acid and root killer for imitation of common carbon steel color

As result I receive some looking like 'wild' Damascus or Bulat steel






Of course it's imitation (and not a best one) but it's looking fresh and even cool maybe )


----------



## dsche

ta-ra-ru-ra-ra and I want it painted black )


----------



## dsche

lightcycle1 said:


> Sorry man. Didnt realize the Russia shipping.



Well, just for you and all States/Canadian/Mexican(if any) guys we've send a lot to one good Samaritan from Illumination Supply, now you can purchase it locally without paying overseas taxes.

Enjoy (and don't forget CPF discount!)


----------



## hkenawy

what is the code for the cpf discount


----------



## dsche

*hkenawy*, Illumination Supply General CPF Coupon ))


----------



## hkenawy

thanks


----------



## yoyoman

dsche, Congratulations. I love both of mine (ss and ti) and I am happy for your success.


----------



## TMedina

I bought one from Illumination Supply and I love it - it's on my Malkoff MD2 EDC light now.


----------



## dsche

Finally cut some from real Damascus (400+ layers)


----------



## tobrien

dsche said:


> Finally cut some from real Damascus (400+ layers)



it looks beautiful!


----------



## sphere

*HI,dsche* 


Im new to this Candle Power Forum ...

Do you still have some of your Titanium lanyard Rings available?





Hope you can help











[/QUOTE]


----------



## dsche

Hi sphere, :welcome:

I think http://www.illumn.com have a stock 2.0mm Ti; if you from US – it's the cheapest way (CPF discount may be applied); just ask Craig or Calvin

Otherwise I may find some from my storage; I have 2.0mm Ti (one very last left) or 2.5mm Ti (some) for $18 and Damascus for $34; worldwide shipping $7 for any quantity

Good luck!

a.


----------



## sphere

dsche said:


> Hi sphere, :welcome:
> 
> I think http://www.illumn.com have a stock 2.0mm Ti; if you from US – it's the cheapest way (CPF discount may be applied); just ask Craig or Calvin
> 
> Otherwise I may find some from my storage; I have 2.0mm Ti (one very last left) or 2.5mm Ti (some) for $18 and Damascus for $34; worldwide shipping $7 for any quantity
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> a.



Hi,Dsche

Many thanks, Im across the pond, in that little island called the UK  .

Kind Regards
Sphere


----------



## dsche

*Sphere*, oh! Not so far from me ) just PM you payment details

a.


----------



## sphere

Hi,dsche

have done, do check your messages :twothumbs

David


----------



## Cordyceps

Hello dsche, 

do you have any of the lanyard rings left for sale? 

Im new to CPF and would like to get into surefire modding. Got an unused surefire lx2 to start legoing with.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## dsche

Hi Cordyceps, and yes, I still have a lot of Ti ($17.5 each) and a few very last Damascus ($35 each), shipping worldwide $7.5 for any.

Unfortunately, Lx2 have differ lanyard ring style (z60) so I'm unsure is it fit or not. May you please measure inner radius and gap?

Danke!


----------



## Cordyceps

Hey, 
thank you for the prompt answer!

Im working this weekend and wont be home before monday. Ill send you the measurements as soon as possible.
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Cordyceps

Hey dsche, 

The inner radius is 20.45mm. The gap is variable due to the lx2 ui. 2-3mm should be ok there. 
Im not impressed with the quality of the switch at all, so im hoping to mod it into a mcclicky. Dont know if it is possible though...

Small edit:
The original lanyard ring of the lx2 sits in a one-pice tailcap. Its a 2-piece plastic one, even if i remove it there is no way i could get your ring inside. So im talking about the gap where the tailcap unscrews.
Greetings!


----------



## Cordyceps

Hey dsche!

Got myself a C2 host, so Im taking one of your rings for sure now 
Do you have any dark coated Ti left?
Otherwise ill take a damascus one.

Privet is Germanii!
Andrej


----------



## dsche

Guten morgen, Andrej!

Ti may be anodizing in shiny colors only (and darkest available is brown-gold)

Damascus may stay untouched (gray steel with light gray pattern) or may be developed for more contrast (gray + dark gray (near black) pattern) with some chemistry (as I usually do)

PM you with PP details

Alexey


----------



## dsche

*Cordyceps*, and here some process photo:

First, absolutely no pattern shown: in fact, we can't suppose is it good or not so good (so usually I make a pair or more)






Now we add some kitchen chemistry:






Well, it's start to darkened






Abracadabra! And here they are:











Which one you prefer?


----------



## Cordyceps

Wow, iron chloride in the kitchen! They look wonderful and Im taking the second one.Thank you dsche!AndreiEdit: For some reason, I cannot format this post.


----------



## dsche

Cordyceps said:


> Wow, iron chloride in the kitchen!



Heh, it's possible to receive very good light gray with tomato juice (really, I don't kidding here!) and interesting relief with nail polish and salt, but for deep dark gray we need something more strong )

Sent, tracking info added to PP transaction


----------



## yoyoman

I've read hydrogen peroxide gives a champagne color to ti.

Here's the post from McGizmo: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ing-McGizmos&p=4334672&viewfull=1#post4334672 Post 56


----------



## dsche

yoyoman, thanks, interesting (and strange a little: not a acid, just active oxygen), I must try it )


----------



## yoyoman

dsche, glad you liked it. My ti grip ring is still on my MD1. I really like the unique design.


----------



## Cordyceps

Hm, that seems reasonable to me. TiO has a nice golden colour. 
TiO2 is pure white and very stable, its being used as a food colour.

Whats also interesting is that Ti2O3 is shining violet. It is unsolvable in water and none but the strongest acids! I wonder if there is a homemade reaction to create a coating of it.


----------



## magellan

Titanium oxide is also used to make bright white paint. I've read that the white titanium paint (often used on cars and for house paint) was the most profitable paint of all time, and indeed one of the most profitable inventions that Monsanto or DuPont (can't recall which one it was at this point) ever produced. But it made a huge amount of money for the company and still does.


----------



## Cordyceps

Yeah, thats the TiO2 (titanium dioxide) that makes the bright white!
The other two ti oxides are more interesting for surface coating though.


----------



## magellan

Cordyceps said:


> Yeah, thats the TiO2 (titanium dioxide) that makes the bright white!
> The other two ti oxides are more interesting for surface coating though.




Useful to know, thanks!


----------



## dsche

Many thanks to *DrafterDan* for amazing photo with SH-g rings (one Ti on shiny body and one Damascus on marbled cerakote)


----------



## DrafterDan

Thanks DSCHE, happy to help. A lot of work goes into these little gems, and it shows!

A side note, the 9P-sized cerakote torch has dsche's "D26 killer" neck assembly. An amazing item in its own right.


----------



## AndyF

Are these still available?.


----------



## dsche

*AndyF*, oh yes, still have a lot of titanium + a pair of Damascus


----------



## monanza

I'll take one Dama and one Ti anodized. Total and Paypal addy?


----------



## AndyF

dsche said:


> *AndyF*, oh yes, still have a lot of titanium + a pair of Damascus



I'll take 4 Ti rings. PM with PayPal and amount due. Thank you.


----------



## LexLuther

Dsche any chance you stil. Have any of these? I would like 2 of them for my boys Christmas...


----------



## dsche

*AndyF*, you are welcome!

*LexLuther*, oh yes, I have a few for you too!

One Ti ring is $18, for 2+ price is $17.5, worldwide airmail shipping for any $7.5

My PayPal


----------



## dsche

*AndyF*, here is yours four (almost ready, hope to send it this evening or tomorrow morning) *upd *sent already







*monanza*, yours next, will working with it on Friday


----------



## monanza

:thumbsup:


----------



## dsche

*monanza*, please select one from this two Damascus:


----------



## Father Azmodius

I'd be in for one of those Damascus rings


----------



## monanza

I'll take I. Thanks.


----------



## dsche

Sent.

Please note: all Xmas orders completed with season's cards; please open packets carefully and have a fun!


----------



## Fuchshp

Are they still available?


----------



## DrafterDan

They should be. D has them on his Ebay store


----------



## dsche

Happy new year, boys'n'girls! A very few 22'X-mas 'rainbow titanium' edition: first is 'Midnight Storm' and second is 'Mother-of-pearl's Tale'






Please have a nice year. Better than, you know.


----------

